# Slingers of the Southwest



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Hey I’m just trying to get a tally of how many shooters we have here in New Mexico and the surrounding area. In the future there may be a possibility of setting up an event or something cool to do as a group kind of like MakoPat did down south a while back. Chime in if you’re comfortable sharing your general location just so I can see what the numbers look like. We have a lot of great open space and scenery here and it’d be something to think about. Perhaps even through private land owners.


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Put me in as way down south. It would be awesome to get some sort of event up in the mountains!


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

High Desert Flipper said:


> Put me in as way down south. It would be awesome to get some sort of event up in the mountains!


I think so too! Somewhere where there’s more to look at and it’s not hot af. Maybe in the Gila or somewhere out by Cuba.


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Colorado - Denver metro area. There are a couple of other Colorado forum members. Be great to organize a shoot.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Arizona over here .


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

Nearly the middle of NM


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

South Texas,just north of Houston,but i know where the Greyhound station is,LOL


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Lol, well at this rate at least food wouldn’t be expensive!


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Hey, sorry i'm a little late, didn't see this post. Arizona City for me. About half way between Phoenix and Tucson.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

I know we’re a rare breed but there’s gotta be a few more of us out there. I might have to dig around for a while on this one. I kinda like the name though 😂


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

wish i was back in the southwest,AZ would be nice right now,heavy sigh,,,,,,,


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

skarrd...You can have my spot. I gotta get out of this inferno before I melt. I'd like to go back to the foothills of SE Idaho. I hear that they planted channel cats in a few area waters close by.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

was actually looking at your area-and a couple others, i would Happily trade 120 degree dry to the 85-90 humid we got here,just waiting to see how the social/political/medical scenario is gonna play out


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

I couldn't take the Phoenix / Yuma / Casa Grande type weather. I have been there in July for 100 degree sunrises. If I had my way, I would be just a bit cooler than southern NM, but being up at 4,000 feet we are a good step down from Phoenix like temps. Even the warmest nights get down to 80, with most in the high 60s. We do go over 100 about 12 days per year, but if you aren't out in the middle of the day... In the "winter" we frost many nights but also hit 50+ most days. Not bad all around. And my hat is off to anyone who lives through southern AZ weather.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

i was born in flagstaff,but lived in yuma and phoenix and camp verde as well it does get a bit hot,but aleast its dry,i know thats an old axiom,but when you live with 90% humidity,it starts making sense,


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

The dry heat is definitely nice. Coming up on 20 years here and no AC (refrig air)- just evap coolers. Different from when we lived in WI- couldn't survive 90 degree days with 80%+ humidity without an AC unit to dry things out inside. And that's WI, I can't imagine being on the gulf coast. 

Flagstaff I think I could take. We went up to Show Low AZ most summers for many years and loved it there. Never spent much time in Flagstaff but it sure is beautiful to drive through.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Yo, HDF! Welcome back. Hope your sojourn into the Gila went well! Or maybe that was last weekend lol. Time’s been flying. 
My last trip down into that area we stayed at an older unmaintained site called Iron Creek. Had a nice time but got completely rained out and had to call it early.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

There are more people on the other forum . " Bone " used to host a shoot in southern Arizona with a good turnout . There are enthusiast that are willing to travel . People I have met at shoots were not even part of the forums . Put the feelers out on the Community Forum . That is if you were even serious in the first place . May be a bit more difficult for some with the ever growing gas prices under the new administration .


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

treefork said:


> There are more people on the other forum . " Bone " used to host a shoot in southern Arizona with a good turnout . There are enthusiast that are willing to travel . People I have met at shoots were not even part of the forums . Put the feelers out on the Community Forum . That is if you were even serious in the first place . May be a bit more difficult for some with the ever growing gas prices under the new administration .


Thanks Treefork, I just made a post over on the other side to check for more interest. It would be difficult to put together, but if we can get the numbers it would be worth the trouble I think.


----------

